# G15 or G1X for my mom???



## Gino (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm looking to purchase a new point and shoot camera for my mom for Christmas. My mom is 60 years-old, and she knows absolutely nothing about cameras, but I want to purchase her a camera that takes great photos. Here are things to consider:

* She wants an LCD that can be viewed in sunlight....she is always complaining that she can't see the LCD on her current camera in sunlight!
* I have the Canon S100, but my mom tried it and she thinks it is too small for her, so that also rules out the Sony RX100.
* The new camera will be used mostly to take photos at birthdays, holidays, family vacations, and the kids/family dogs running around.
* The new camera needs to have good ISO performance and/or flash performance for different lighting conditions.

Based on these criteria, I've narrowed it down to the G15 and G1X, and I'm leaning toward the G15, because the reviews I've read state the G1X has slow autofocus, which could cause problems when she tries to take photos of the dogs and kids running around. 

What do you guys think would be the best camera for my mom?

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2012)

Think she could handle a T4i/650D and 18-135mm kit lens, and would that fit the budget? That's going to be a lot better for capturing quick subjects like grandkids and dogs.


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2012)

^^^^
I'd like to avoid a DSLR due to the size and weight....I'd prefer to have a camera small enough that she could carry in her purse and have with her at all times, because her cell phone does not have a camera.

Between the G15 and G1X, which would be best for her needs?


----------



## Gino (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! Also, I should mention that less than 20% of the photos she'll be taking are going to be action type shots, plus her current camera is a 6 year-old point and shoot Fuji S5200 5.1 mp camera, so anything I buy her will be a significant upgrade!

I just noticed the G1X is on sale for $399 with the $400 rebate gift card offer....man that price is hard to pass up!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2012)

Gino said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Also, I should mention that less than 20% of the photos she'll be taking are going to be action type shots, plus her current camera is a 6 year-old point and shoot Fuji S5200 5.1 mp camera, so anything I buy her will be a significant upgrade!
> 
> I just noticed the G1X is on sale for $399 with the $400 rebate gift card offer....man that price is hard to pass up!


 
I broke down and ordered one for my wife today.
Considering I can sell the printer for $250 and the software for $30, the net cost is under $150. When I sell her old G11 for $250-$300, I'll not only be getting a new and better camera with a warranty, but $100-150 back. Better than a free upgrade.


----------



## Gino (Oct 29, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the feedback! Also, I should mention that less than 20% of the photos she'll be taking are going to be action type shots, plus her current camera is a 6 year-old point and shoot Fuji S5200 5.1 mp camera, so anything I buy her will be a significant upgrade!
> ...



I took advantage of the G1X deal and made the purchase today as well.


----------



## ronderick (Oct 31, 2012)

Had a chance to play with both cameras at a local camera show last week. I must say that both works pretty well, but my female coworker did mention that the G15 fits her hands better than the G1X. But then, G1X has the better advantage in low light...

Well, I think either should work fine.


----------



## artsmalley (Oct 31, 2012)

Gino said:


> I
> * The new camera will be used mostly to take photos at birthdays, holidays, family vacations, and the kids/family dogs running around.
> * The new camera needs to have good ISO performance and/or flash performance for different lighting conditions.
> 
> ...



I had both the G12 and G1X. Was not happy with either. Gave the G12 to my 62 year old mother for purposes similar to what you mention above. She never uses it unfortunately. Just was not intuitive to her I guess and she has a PhD so it is not a matter of intelligence. Even the G12 is slow to focus and not ideal for catching kids or animals. A lot of shots will be missed...

I got rid of the G1X as well. I loved its image quality and shots of adults or scenery were very good as long as I had a couple of seconds to compose the shot...Its autofocus was slow and time between shots was terrible. Enough to frustrate me and eventually dump it for 60% of what I paid for it...

Not sure if the Canon SX50 (Amazon link below) would be any better or not but you might want to look at it as well. Take your mom to a store and see which one she seems "comfortable" with. If she is comfortable then she will pick it up and use it. If not it will just grow dust like the one I gave to my mom...Good luck.
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-Digital-Wide-Angle-Stabilized/dp/B009B0MZ1M/]
[url]http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-Digital-Wide-Angle-Stabilized/dp/B009B0MZ1M/[/url]


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2012)

artsmalley said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


The SX50 is a larger and more bulky camera than the G15 or G1X and has a tiny sensor. The extreme zoom sounds nice, but even with IS, you can't easly hold it still, so fast shutter speeds are needed. As soon as you get indoors, its too dark to use it, and the tiny flash is inadequate, so a external flash is needed. I'd only recommend the SX50 as a general use camera to someone who knows its limitations and understands how to work around them.
As a vacation camera to use in bright sunlight, it might be pretty good, or a camera to capture still wildlife also under ideal liighting I think thats its strong point.


----------



## TPCPHOTO (Nov 2, 2012)

I must have missed something, were are they (G1X) on sale for $399?


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 16, 2012)

Nikon 1 J1 is your best bet... Fast AF, good IQ, good price.


----------



## Promature (Nov 16, 2012)

P&S rarely have the AF chops if your mom is trying to capture good photos with kids and pets. In fact, it's pretty much the reason I stepped up to a T2i and the lenses I choose (the 70-200 is obviously for outdoors). 

If she MUST have a P&S, then either of the ones you mentioned would work, and so would the S110, S100, and S95 (S95 currently 35% off in canon refurbished store). The S series has the advantage of being smaller, which will fit in her purse better like you mentioned.

However, don't expect miracles from the AF on any P&S.


----------



## Scarpz13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Can Anyone commment on how the video is for the G15? especially in low(er) light.. ie: indoors with standard light fixtures?

Tried slapping my 40mm on the 60D and letting my wife use it to take videos of the kids; still too big/too many controls for her, does NOT like the manual focus.

Just want something a little nicer than her old ELPH for pics and videos; I fear the G15 will be pushing it for size as it is, so I probably have to rule out the G1X even though I would probably find it hand for family trips when I dont want to lug around my dSLR. And the G15 seem like a decent compromise; I already tried to push her in mirrorless directions (whether canon or nikon J2) and she seems to want none of that!

thanks for you help...


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 10, 2012)

Get the G15. The G1x is not small by any measure.

On another note, I was considering a G15 because of its flash sync speed. Can it sync up to 1/2000th or even 1/4000th? I couldn't find any info on this.


----------



## Gino (Dec 11, 2012)

Here is a good comparison to the Sony RX100, and based on the review, it appears that the video quality of the G15 is excellent.

http://youtu.be/rrmKBG5sd_o



Scarpz13 said:


> Can Anyone commment on how the video is for the G15? especially in low(er) light.. ie: indoors with standard light fixtures?
> 
> Tried slapping my 40mm on the 60D and letting my wife use it to take videos of the kids; still too big/too many controls for her, does NOT like the manual focus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 11, 2012)

I got a G15 for my dad, and he hasn't had a whole lot of chances taking it about yet but he's happy with it. In fact I was happy with it and I took it for some street shots and the overall speed and versatility was great.
Personally a G1X might have been good, but the whole point of a compact camera is size and weight advantage, so go for the lighter and more convenient option. "The best camera is the one that you have on yourself" is important, especially if bringing along the camera for anything begins to get based on whether or not the weight/bulk is worth it, then it won't be used anymore...


----------



## jevel (Jan 19, 2013)

ronderick said:


> Had a chance to play with both cameras at a local camera show last week. I must say that both works pretty well, but my female coworker did mention that the G15 fits her hands better than the G1X. But then, G1X has the better advantage in low light...
> 
> Well, I think either should work fine.



I am contemplating these cameras myself, and the way I read the figures, the G15 has a far better lens than the G1X. But you say here that the G1X has an advantage in low light conditions. Why is that?

-KJ


----------



## pwp (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a slight case of buyers regret with my G15. It handles beautifully, has quick AF, has that fast lens and a raft of other attributes that are well documented. But it's not a pocket camera. That's the role of an S110. So seeing as the G15 failed to qualify as a pocket camera, I may as well have gone for the slightly bulkier G1X and benefited from the obvious qualities that the bigger sensor will deliver. Where I have the greatest frustration with the G15 is the dynamic range. It's probably class leading for such a tiny sensor, but the way the highlights blow so abruptly has soured the overall experience. 

Still, while it was fun to have for a couple of months over Christmas, I'll take a hit on it and push it onto the secondhand market or give it to one of my kids. I'm so used to 1-Series and 5D3 files that the quality drop is hard to swallow. Maybe the next generation M series will do it for me...

-PW


----------



## bholliman (Jan 19, 2013)

I haven't used either camera, so am probably not much help. However, I have been looking at the specs of these two and S110 trying to decide which to get for my wife. For me the S110 seems the best option since small size is one of the top priorities she gave me. The OP states that a somewhat larger body is desired and good low light /high ISO performance, making the G1X the best option in my opinion. This website is somewhat simplistic, but compares the two cameras pretty well:

http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-G1X-vs-Canon-PowerShot-G15

The better low light/higher ISO performance of the G1X is probably due to the larger sensor. A larger sensor will yield better image quality and better low light performance.


----------



## dougkerr (Jan 19, 2013)

My wife has excellent results from her PowerShot SX150 IS, which is very compact. Of course with the very small sensor, the noise performance becomes an issue at higher ISO sensitivities.

A problem for me is that it has no viewfinder of any sort, but the chimp panel is quite nice.

Doug Kerr


----------

